# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  ιт ιš ℓιкє α šωєєт ∂яєαм \ ج ـديدي ..}!~

## كبرياء

** 









*‘‘* 







*مرآإأح ـب ..}*
*مسسأآإئكم الجود والجـوري ..!*
*لي زمـآإن مـآإأنزلت هونآإ ..}*
*فـ حبيت أإكفر عن تقصيري بـ موضوع متعوؤؤب عليه حبتين ...*
*إأول شي يرحم وآلديكم تعبت وأنـآ ألقى مجهودي يُنسب لغيري بمنتديآت* 
*ثـآنيه ..{*
*إأنـآ حللت النقل بس مـآإحللت تنسبونه لكمـ ..* 
*فإللي حـآإب ينقل يذكر المصدر ..{* 

*مح ـتويـآإت الموضوع ..:* 
*خـآإمـآت من الحجم الكبير والدقيق ..* 
*بشكل نيو وحلو يسـآإعدكم كثير بعمل النمآذج ..* 
*وعددهم .. : 240* 
*خـآإمـآت صغرونيه وحلوه لتأثيرآت الصور الرمزيه ومعـهـآ* 
*مقصوصآآإت لكلمآت وإأشكآل حلوهـ وعددهم ..: 235*  
*آخر شي خطوط أنجلش ... إأن شآلله يعجبونكم ويكونو حلويين ..* 
*وعددهم ..: 100 إلآ شويآت ..}* 
*الموضوع حجمه كبير ..}*
*ومو حـآإبه كل شوي إأقول برب ..~!*
*إأتمنى محد يرد لين يشوفني سآدحه إأسمي بالنهآيه ..*  



*..*

----------


## كبرياء

يحيكمـ ربي ...}
*النمـآإذج ..!~*

----------


## كبرياء

*..*

----------


## كبرياء

للتحميل من هوؤؤنـآ ..!







&








بـرب ..!~

----------


## كبرياء



----------


## كبرياء

*لـ تحميل الـ خـآإمآت & الـقصـآإأصـآت ..*

----------


## كبرياء

*وللـ تحميل الخطوط ..!!*










*وسلـآمتكم ..}*
*إأتمنى طرحي نـآإل ع إأعجـآبكمـ ..{!*
*بـ تقييمكم إرتقي ..{!* 
*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريآء ..~!*

----------


## المستحييل

*خطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييره رهيبه ...,*
*فديتك يامبدعه ...,*
*مستحيللك*

----------


## أموله

اإلسـلأإم "

خ ـآمآت ولأآ أإروع ،، وآنـآ قآعده احوس ابي اسوي نموذج توبيكآت سهلتي علي المهمه هع 

يسلمو كبريآء تعودنـآ على هالابدآع الرآئع .. تسسسلم الانـآمل قمووورهـ 

,, بآيووو ~

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

طرح مميز ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## ملكه القلوب

تسلمين على المجهود الطيب

مشكورررررررره ياكبرياء

ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Malamh Cute

مسآإء الورد ،

طرح روعه ومجهوود نعًوووم :) ..

تسلم الإيدين القميله حبووبه ،

ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ..

وربي يسًلم لنآ هآلذوق النعًووم ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## كبرياء

مرآإحـب ...} 
ويآإأهلآ وغلآ فييكم ..!
تسسسلمون ع المرور الرووعهـ .. 
حيآكمـ ..!
سلآمي ..~!!

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هـــــــــلا
بصراحه نماذج حلوووة
عجبوني الخامات بس لم يتم التحميل .. :sad2: 
لان مركز التحميل عندي مو اوك مااحب هذااا
ع كلا ..مجهود رااائع 
وربي يعطيكِ الف عااافيه
دوووم روعة هالنشاط
دمتي بوود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية

----------


## ABU A7MED

مرحباااااا ..

ببصم بالعشرة انه متعووب عليه بحق  :bleh: 

يعطيكى ألف عافية خيتو ,, يسلمو هالايادى يارب  :wink: 

مجهوود رائع ومميز كالعادة .. :coool: 

لا تحرمينا من هالابداع المتواصل 

تقبلى خالص تحيتى وسلامى ..~

----------


## كبرياء

يـآهلآ و غلآ فييكم ..}
مآننح ـرم توآجدكمـ الحلوو ..!
سلآمي ..~

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
بصرااحه شغل متعوووب عليه
الله يعطيش ألف عافيه يااارب
تستحقي التقييم وبجدااره 
عاد اني حملت اشووي واتعبت هع 
وباقي علي كم حاجه خخخ

موفقه غنااتي لكل خير وصلاااح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم التحميل 
يعطيك ربي العافيه على مجهودك 
الراائع والحلوو 
تم  تقيمك ^_^

----------


## شمعة الوادي

السلام عليكم..
أخبارك أختي..
الله يعطيك العافية على جهودك وأبداعك المميز..
تم التحميل علينا بالعافية.
مشكورة على طرحك الاكثر من رائع.
وذوقك حلوو.
تسلم يداتك.
موفقة لكل خير.

----------


## كبرياء

*دآئمآ توآجدكمـ مميز ..!*
*يشعرني بـ فرح ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..*

----------


## ليلاس

ربي يعطييييييك العاااااااافية كبرياااااء

خااماااااااات روووووووعة 

تسلمي يا الغلا ....

ما نعدم جديدك

----------


## روح الانسانيه

يعطيكم ربي العافية اختي كبرياء

ماننحرم

----------

